# Living and Working



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello,

This is my first post here. The information on this site has been great from what I have seen and it helps to make things a lot clearer and simpler to understand. However, just when we think we understand things or get excited at another potential prospect, something else crops up to dash our hopes.

I am a UK citizen and am currently in Johannesburg on a visitors visa for 90 days staying with my girlfriend who is a South African citizen. She works full-time. We have been together for just under a year after meeting at university in the UK. We are desperate to live together and start a family in South Africa.

I am wondering what my options are. As I understand it now, we can rule out the life partner visa as we have not been together for 5 years (unless the 1st May consideration thing extends again or things don't go through with the changes).

We are considering a study visa for myself on a postgraduate program at the University of Pretoria, although that would only be for a year and seems a temporary fix for things. I would be studying for masters in Heritage and Museum Studies.

I think the only other option is to get married.

I would like to set up my own business but the type of business I plan on would only ever be as a sole trader. I would not be able to employ 5 native people and I don't have the R2.5 million capital required for a business permit. My business would not require such a large outlay either. I trained for 3 years as a furniture restorer/maker and have an NVQ and HND in the subject. I then went to university and have a degree in the Conservation of Objects in Museums and Archaeology. After my undergraduate degree, I completed a postgraduate diploma in furniture conservation. Those qualifications would allow me to work in a museum or something like that, but I could also work on my own. Conservation is an important subject and helps to preserve heritage, and I know that conservation skills training and practice is scarce in South Africa. However, my profession is not critical so I don't know if a scarce skills work permit is possible (or exists under the new rules). I am unclear whether I can apply for this and start a small business or not. My girlfriend also does conservation (of books and library materials).

If we were to get married, could I work for myself from our home in SA?

I am travelling back to the UK mid-July and was hoping to try to sort something out. I know I'll have to apply for any status change from home and was hoping to do that then. I am in Johannesburg for a while yet but we actually can't stand being apart and there is still lots we can sort out in the meantime while I am here.

Marriage seems the easiest and best long-term solution, we just wanted to wait and be sensible about things although we love eachother lots. 

Apologies for the long post. Thank you so much in advance for any help.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

To be clear, you can still apply under the current regulations - the new regulations only come into effect once they are published and implemented.


----------



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you for the reply.

I'm going to be here in Johannesburg until July and I read that the new regulations would come into effect (possibly) on May 1st. If that is the case, then I wouldn't be able apply from here. Is that correct?

Also, what about the working thing that I said about?

Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The 1st of May is purely a guess from a statement they made. I'd apply immediately if I were you as they could change the regulations any day they wish to.

You must collect where you apply.

You would not be allowed to work (and earn money in SA) without a work visa.


----------



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for your reply again. 

Just to clear a couple of things up, can I apply for life partner status over here while I'm in South Africa now? I'm here until July and it isn't really an option to go back before then (more to do with money than anything else).

Also, would you be able to tell me which forms I require to apply for life partner status? I found a couple of forms before but am not to sure.

Sorry if I am asking samey questions but just want to make sure so we can sort things out. We really appreciate your help and advice with everything.

courtney


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Courtney

Yes, you can. But if the Relative's (Life Partner) Visa does not get back to you by the time you need to leave, you may have a problem.

The names of the forms are on the Home Affairs website, however they do not allow them to be downloaded any longer. They want you to go to the offices. A few threads on this forum will also tell you a great deal about how to go about it if you want to try on your own.


----------



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for that. What forms do I need to ask for? 

The last time I was here we visited home affairs in Johannesburg and were queuing for centuries and the woman that dealt with us was not very helpful. It would be ideal if we could just ask for the form and get it if we know what to ask for this time.

Thanks again for your help. We will most likely be in touch with you at some point also.

courtney


----------

